# Dang it



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

Shew I had to take my dog out and just decided to check the mail. Found two boxes one from fineash and one from a feller y'all know really well.. @Cigary I thought o no they found me. Yes it was terrible o the carnage this thing caused it blew some hair off of my dog, blew holes in my jeans and I believe the neighbors in the distance heard it when I finally got it open and this is what I found..WOW






I also held back some emotions as that's just the way i've been left, after given a second chance at life the goodness of ppl shines like nothing else you've ever seen, thanks a million brother..


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Nice work @Cigary


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

You're welcome.....those are some of my favorite cigars and thought you needed to expand your tastes with different ones. I love the Quesadas...the 777's as well as the Magnas.....the other is one of those I've smoked for a decade or more...the lighter is my favorite out of the 25 or so that I have...that soft flame is wide and easily dialed in...wind resistant but not wind proof and it's a Xikar so the warranty is there should you need it. Happy Smoking/Lighting!


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

I believe the 777 will be the first to fall prey to the Xikar, but for the Xikar I have a special round in mind to return a Lil bit o fire.. lol


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

He doesn't bomb folks often, but when he does...it's with style. Great job Gary!


----------



## Madderduro (Feb 26, 2018)

Nice!!!


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Wow. Damn nice smokes and lighter.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Exceptional Hit Gary! 


Sent from my Recliner


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Beautiful hit!


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Nice work Gary!

Sent from Dino's place dropping off two subs and one super sized Mt. Dew.


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

beautiful hit on a great brother


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Great hit

sent from.. where's my damn sammich.. supers size the dew..it's gonna be a long day


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Damned fine hit on a damned fine BOTL


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Laser guided smart bomb there. Nicely done @Cigary!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Class act there @Cigary


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

That's awesome @Cigary &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077; &#128079;


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Holy Hootchie Mama! ..... @Cigary layin down the law!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Property damage is one thing but involving a man’s best friend opens up a deeper wound.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Well done!


----------

